

Faking Human Input While Interfacing with X11 Applications - quilby
http://pratyeka.org/fake-x-input/

======
quilby
<http://freddy1990.com/scar.php> \- Is a similar tool for Windows. It was
originally built, and is wildly used today, to cheat on an online RPG called
<http://runescape.com/> (it does the boring, repetitive tasks of the game for
you while your are sleeping).

